# Tickle your ass with a feather?



## ErikViking (Jun 1, 2006)

One day there was this drunk man sitting at a bus stop surrounded by people. He had been sitting there all day and just watched everyone. Then he saw a man walk up to a woman and whisper, "Tickle your ass with a feather?" To which the woman quickly spun around and said, "WHAT?!" The man simply replied, "I said, isn't this peculiar weather?" The woman relaxed a bit and said, "Oh yeah, I guess" and quickly walked away. Then the man went up to another woman and said the same thing. "Tickle your ass with a feather?" "What did you say!?" the woman replied. And again the man said, "Isn't this peculiar weather?" The woman agreed and walked away. The man moved on to a third woman and whispered, "Tickle your ass with a feather?" The woman replied, "Okay." and the two walked away. After seeing this the drunk thought, hey 1 outta 3, that ain't bad, I could do that. So he got up and stumbled over to woman. After nearly falling on her he said in a loud voice, "Stick a feather up your ass?" She jumped back and shouted, "WHAT!?!" The drunk simply answered, "It's mighty fuckin' cold."


----------



## CSM (Jun 1, 2006)

I cannot tell you how old that joke is but I heard that when I was a teenager...and that was indeed a long time ago!


----------



## Shattered (Jun 1, 2006)

CSM said:
			
		

> I cannot tell you how old that joke is but I heard that when I was a teenager...and that was indeed a long time ago!



I'm guessing it wasn't funny way back then, either.


----------



## CSM (Jun 1, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm guessing it wasn't funny way back then, either.


 Actually with words like "ass" and "woman" and "drunk" and the "F" word...it was pretty funny to an adolescent boy.

It's not funny now however...just stupid.


----------



## Shattered (Jun 1, 2006)

CSM said:
			
		

> Actually with words like "ass" and "woman" and "drunk" and the "F" word...it was pretty <b>funny to an adolescent boy.</b>
> 
> It's not funny now however...just stupid.



Good point.


----------



## ErikViking (Jun 1, 2006)

What? Is humor suddenly something subjective? It has all the ingredients of fun: bad language, a drunk and women. Also he nearly fell, that is funny too.


----------



## CSM (Jun 1, 2006)

ErikViking said:
			
		

> What? Is humor suddenly something subjective? It has all the ingredients of fun: bad language, a drunk and women. Also he nearly fell, that is funny too.


 Humor is not subjective...we all laugh at the same things all the time...right? Except of course for Brits and libs (which are nearly the same thing) who have no sense of humor at all.


----------



## ErikViking (Jun 2, 2006)

CSM said:
			
		

> Humor is not subjective...we all laugh at the same things all the time...right? Except of course for Brits and libs (which are nearly the same thing) who have no sense of humor at all.



 Heh! (That wasn't funny)


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 2, 2006)

Something  my stepfather used to say..
That joke is so old, I heard it when I was a baby and I couldn't smile then, so all I could do is roll over and take ####................poo poo....: 

That is not a put down at you Eric, I just always thought that saying was funny about a joke thats been around for a long time.........

Keep trying dear, we're always looking for a good joke here, at least I am..
I could tell you some, but I was a bartender for 15 yrs, so there probably not suitable for a message board.....:


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok, I'll tell ya a joke I heard recently......



What does a man get when he plays his country music in reverse?????









He gets his dog back, his truck back, his woman back...



And his momma doesn't hit by a dammed ole train...


----------



## ErikViking (Jun 2, 2006)

Okay! That was funny! (You could have snucked a drunk in there too?)


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 2, 2006)

ErikViking said:
			
		

> Okay! That was funny! (You could have snucked a drunk in there too?)



:teeth:


----------



## Said1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Stephanie said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll tell ya a joke I heard recently......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find that to be an offensive generalization about country music. For shame.











 an oldie but a goodie.


----------

